# anyone done hid swap(h1)



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

in the process of ordering h1 low beam kit, just looking if anyone else has done this and if they did/didnt use a relay. do the stock projectors show an good beam pattern, also any feedback is fine- hell i'm bored.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (ironmule)*

due to my sleeping disorder i found the needed relay: 4 pin 30/85/86/87


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (ironmule)*

Are US headlights different to Euro then? Mine has H7s


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (MikkiJayne)*

my boring US has high beams are h7, lows are h1. 


_Modified by ironmule at 6:07 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (ironmule)*

well i did the swap today, and it is literally a plug and play kit. unfortunately i dont have a camera to show you that 12000k isn't a good choice; doesnt light very well due to the deep purple- but for a no name ebay kit($75) i will try again with most likely 8000k. <-my friend order the kits, he chose 8000k and it aluminates 2x my purples do. on a positive note our projectors show a great beam pattern.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_but for a no name ebay kit($75) i will try again with most likely 8000k. <-my friend order the kits, he chose 8000k and it aluminates 2x my purples do. 

Do yourself a favour and get the 6000k bulbs. They will be even better than your friend's 8000k kit.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (PerL)*

i dont think you've ever given bad advice, so i'll try the 6000k bulbs. i will let you know and thanks. i swear the 12000k kit that i bought, looked identical to the pinkish color in the new volvos, which work excellent in the fog. but nope- cheap knockoff are at the end of the day: a cheap knockoff.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm interested in finding a decent kit for H1 HID's. Could you link or post any photos of the particular kit you bought?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

hidwholesale88 is his ebay name. vwjunkie42 and i ordered our kits and got a slight discount, no problems with either kits and he did ship out real quick. i will be getting new bulbs from him soon (6000k). the ballast that come with the kit do look a little cheap, but i have had no issues. oh and i didnt need any relays, they just plug in.


_Modified by ironmule at 8:31 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

So no drilling needed at all? It's about time someone quick & easy like that was brought into the market. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Jacob G)*

yes you will need to drill a hole in the light's back caps so you can get the wires through, but they come with a gromit to keep out moister. i figure you can always fill that hole in with a solid rubber gromit if you dont want the hid's anymore, but yes the rest is reversable.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: anyone done hid swap(h1) (PerL)*

got the 6000k's and very thankful for the suggestion. now i need to readjust:banghead:


----------

